# 5 mo and starting period again :(



## spinmom (Jan 9, 2007)

Our daughter is almost 5 months old and today I started my period. She is exclusively breast fed and I thought my period wouldn't start until she began weening. Is this normal? Any ideas why this happened?


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

I got mine back after less than 3mos

He was EBF at that point, though I was pumping and giving him a bottle while I was work (I got AF back a week after I went back to work).


----------



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

After my first, I didn't get it for at least 6 months. After my second, I got it in less than 3. After DD (6 months now) I still don't have it back but I'm wondering when!!!


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

6 months with DS1, 3 months with DS2 - both exclusively BF with no bottles of any sort.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

yep, it happens. I got it back with both girls at 4 months pp. Exclusively nursing around the clock, co-sleeping, baby wearing, no pacifiers ever and no bottles.

With my first, my cycles tended to be around 6 weeks apart, gradually getting down to 5 weeks apart and then to my usual long cycles of 32 - 36 days. I had a similar experience this time but they shortened quicker.


----------



## nylecoj (Apr 24, 2007)

Me too.

First one at 4 mos, but the I didn't have another one for six weeks. Like clockwork ever since. Booooo!!! EBF here too.

One good thing that came out of it was that I finally started feeling "normal" again and a lot less hormonal. So if that has been a challenge for you, this might help.


----------



## eurobin (Aug 20, 2006)

I got mine at 6.5 weeks (yes WEEKS!) post partum. It's come as regularly as ever since then. And we exclusively breastfed on demand, co-slept, no bottles/pacis at that age, etc. Some of us are just "lucky."


----------



## amma-la (Jul 1, 2007)

tell me why i exclusively bf and still, after both my son and daughter were born, my period came just a month after! it was a little erratic from then on, but still.....


----------



## firemommaof1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Dont have mine (knock on wood) but I feel for ya!


----------



## Irish (Jun 3, 2007)

I got mine at 9 months with my first and 3 months with my second. Never gave an paci's, bottles, babywear and cosleep.

Our second did sleep longer periods (4-7 hours) until that three month mark and then went back to waking every couple of hours...


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

I got mine back at 12 weeks pp and every 6 weeks or so since. It did amazing things for the sex drive though! I don't mind, I feel like it got me out of the pregnancy hormones and more back to normal.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eurobin* 
I got mine at 6.5 weeks (yes WEEKS!) post partum. It's come as regularly as ever since then. And we exclusively breastfed on demand, co-slept, no bottles/pacis at that age, etc. Some of us are just "lucky."

Yeah, I got mine at 5.5 WEEKS. I'm a bit bitter.







:


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

Wow, I thought I was unlucky getting af back at 4.5 month pp. I was bummed as I ebf dd (and still pretty much do) til my friend noted that I'm just young, healthy, and fertile. That made me feel a bit better about it.


----------



## poppy&rowan (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gumby* 
Yeah, I got mine at 5.5 WEEKS. I'm a bit bitter.







:

Me too. BF on demand 'round the clock, no paci, cosleeping, the whole package, but at 5 weeks PP my body was like, "hey, that was fun. Let's do it again!" I'm glad to hear that others also missed out on months of amenhorrheal bliss.

So I'd have been quite happy to get five months, myself.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Add me to the list, I've gotten my back between 7-8 mths with all three off mine (although with my second and last my periods are more spread apart 40-50 days). I also exbf on demand, no pacis, no bottles , co-sleep.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

You're normal. It is so varied between woman just like hormones are for all of us.

I'm 5 1/2 months and haven't seen it yet.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

I just got mine back and DS is 4 months and not totally sleeping through the night yet.


----------



## candipooh (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amma-la* 
tell me why i exclusively bf and still, after both my son and daughter were born, my period came just a month after! it was a little erratic from then on, but still.....

Mine came back at 7 weeks with my first, at about 4 months with my 2nd and one month after my 3rd.

Yah, I didn't get that lucky break.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

I was 7 months postpartum. For us, it coincided with a bigger interest in solid food.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

6 weeks here







:


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Mine was almost a year with my others, I'm 9 mos. post-baby now with nothing yet. I'm almost excited for it to come, as we can start TTC then!


----------



## AlpineMama (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank your stars it wasn't TWO WEEKS after giving birth.


----------



## serenityjewell (Oct 3, 2006)

I got mine back at exactly 6 mo. post partum. I was surprised (and upset at first, just like you). I did conceive pretty quickly (I think we were in denial that these were "real" periods even though we knew they were!). My DS was 8 mo. when I got pregnant. The kids will be 17 months apart and I'm a little over 5 months along. All in all, it worked out well.

Sarah*


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *truemists* 
Thank your stars it wasn't TWO WEEKS after giving birth.









no i was still PP bleeding. it quit at 4.5 weeks then got the rag back at 6. on the dot. argh!!!!


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

I got mine back at 4 months and got pregnant when DS was 5 months old.









I'm five months along, and DS will be 14 months old when this one is born. What Can you do?

I was away from DS for 6 hours at a time twice a week, but I was pumping regularly...


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyofmany* 
Mine was almost a year with my others, I'm 9 mos. post-baby now with nothing yet. I'm almost excited for it to come, as we can start TTC then!

Do you want mine?


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *truemists* 
Thank your stars it wasn't TWO WEEKS after giving birth.









And I am SORRY.


----------



## maureen73 (Jul 31, 2007)

If this makes you feel better....I was exclusively BF Hannah and got pg at 7weeks postpartum with NO period return. Yikes. I also got pg while exclusively BF my first son, Adam (2 years) and my period had returned when he was 4 months and I didn't realize that it was even a full fledged period. The ONLY thing I can remember different is that I had started pumping with Adam when my period returned even though it was exclusive BF I only gave him the breast morning, night and on weekends when I was home with him.


----------



## CatherineEL (Apr 20, 2007)

Hmmm, interesting. I nurse, pump when at work, and ds (who's 6 mos, cosleeps and feeds on demand) takes a pacifier. I had some spotting when I first started pumping when he was 3 1/2 mos, but nothing since.

Some days I feel so tired and crazed, I think, "This MUST be PMS!" But nope! Can I use it as an excuse anyway??


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to fertility


----------



## madhavi (Jul 2, 2006)

6 weeks with dd #1. i was sooo mad! she nursed all night and day...didn't seem to make a difference. and it was regular from then until i got pregnant the second time with ds. it was 2 months for my first period then when he was 4/5 months and now regular since then...
yes, some of you are very lucky! my mom didn't have hers for 1 year!


----------



## laney28 (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm the same as you...my DS is exclusively bf around the clock, whenever he wants. We also don't use a paci and yet AF came back after just 4 months. With DD it didn't until she was 9 months old. The only difference between the two is that with DS I had an over supply and strong letdown problem so that as soon as he could he started using his thumb for most of his sucking needs. He sadly only uses boobie for food and is very fast about it, too (although he's getting better now). Anyway, that's the reason why my periods turned up early this time. I read somewhere (kellymom I think) that the volume of milk removed determines the milk supply, whereas the frequency and length of suckling determine the hormone levels. At the end of the day, though, everybody is different and different women are differently sensitive to the bf hormones. The important thing is that it won't affect your bf relationship and also, if you want to try for another liitle one, it's always better to know AF has returned that having to wait for her.


----------



## DQMama (Mar 21, 2006)

I never got a break w/ dd. I bled for 13 wks pp w/ ds and 12 wks w/ dd. Dd then proceeded to go on a 6-wk nursing strike (due to reflux--I had to "trick" her and feed her in her sleep and she wouldn't take a bottle either), during which af came back full force.


----------



## taylor (Apr 4, 2006)

With DS#2, I nursed on demand, we did use a paci, but we co-sleep, babywear (4-5 hours a day in the beginning!), etc. and I got my AF back at 3 months PP. And it's been like clockwork from the very beginning.


----------



## aurinia (Jun 16, 2007)

Some of us are just 'lucky' that way, I guess...I just got mine back this morning.







Like you, am EBF (DD is 5 1/2 months)...she still nurses about every 2-3 hours during the day and several times at night. With my first it wasn't until about 10 months PP, so this was not expected! Oh well...at least now I know when to keep DH away from me...


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spinmom* 
Our daughter is almost 5 months old and today I started my period. She is exclusively breast fed and I thought my period wouldn't start until she began weening. Is this normal? Any ideas why this happened?

It's the biggest trick, isn't it?









My period came back with my first at 6 WEEKS post partum. Exclusively on-cue breastfeeding, around the clock. My daughter LOVED to nurse - would do it constantly. Still got my period back, like clockwork from then on.

Period came back 14 weeks post partum with my son, has been like clockwork until this past week... uh oh.


----------



## KimProbable (Jun 22, 2005)

My fertility returned around 3 months PP despite exclusive nursing, co-sleeping, etc. I guess I'm just lucky!??


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

I was surprised when AF returned today! DD is 3.5 months. With DS I was 10 months pp before AF returned. Still nursing frequently with DD. Like aurinia said, at least I'll know when to keep dh away from me!


----------



## the2amigos (Apr 27, 2005)

Quote:

I got mine at 6.5 weeks (yes WEEKS!) post partum. It's come as regularly as ever since then. And we exclusively breastfed on demand, co-slept, no bottles/pacis at that age, etc. Some of us are just "lucky."
"Lucky" here too...


----------

